# Have you ever....



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this little gem hooked up to a ballcock. They use it to rinse cloth diapers.

How could you make this legal, short of an RP?


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A wall mounted vacuum breaker?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Forgot to mention, it was for a residential customer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't think it could be hooked up to an AVB, and still work properly. 

The threads were male ballcock by female ballcock.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Most inspectors allow us a 1/2" double check hot/cold


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Making a call tomorrow, need to find out what they want or will allow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

They need utility sink with avb on spout.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

They have one right next to the wash machine

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I didn't think that all the way through, bad idea to wash diapers in sink.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a setup like that at home. Here is mine.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The Dane said:


> I have a setup like that at home. Here is mine.


Where is the backflow protection?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Where is the backflow protection?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There is none. It's just a tee that you can turn off. My wife just leaves it on all the time. In my own house my wife gets what she wants (within reason).


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Thats for ass washing not diapers, alot of foreigners buy them around here for a poor mans bidet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They make a couple of different styles for use as a bidet or bedpan washer. THey specifically mention washing out diapers too. Also a travel model with collapsible bottle. THere is a model that attaches to a lavatory faucet so you can have tempered water.

NO BACK-FLOW PREVENTION AT ALL!

Their website reinforces several times that the design is purposefully intended to eliminate hiring a professional plumber. 

ZERO warranty on the spray heads and they recommend the spray head be replaced annually.

http://www.handyspray.com/


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

some people use them as an alternative to a bidet.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> I have a setup like that at home. Here is mine.


home made bidet..that cold water will wake you up...LOL


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

It's the truth. I have a few customers with these setups. They say there trying to save there septic systems by not using TP. I guess there really popular over seas.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Song Dog said:


> Bill, You name changerI'd know that avatar anywhere:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


At my house it was bought specifically for diaper rinsing and that is all it is used for.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*love that*



The Dane said:


> I have a setup like that at home. Here is mine.


 ice cold water on Me Butt


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

celtic1 said:


> ice cold water on Me Butt


It's only for rinsing off cloth diapers not for rinsing your rear end. As soon as my little one is potty trained I will take it off again. Would not install it in a customer's house but at home the wife trumps code.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

celtic1 said:


> ice cold water on Me Butt


As a fellow plumber of Celtic origins I say, you needn't worry about yer butt lad. Be more worried about that "wee" Willy God blessed ya with.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In southeast asia they use those to wash after doing their business because the sewer system can't handle toilet paper. They are referred to as bum guns.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*" where's the*



Plumbducky said:


> Where is the backflow protection?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


BUTT FLOW PROTECTION? "


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

customer i have tommorow has this lol. ill take pics


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

AVB won't work with a control valve downstream. Double check with an atmo vent.

Possible submergence into a water closet not good. High Hazard


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The Dane said:


> There is none. It's just a tee that you can turn off. My wife just leaves it on all the time. In my own house my wife gets what she wants (within reason).


*I'd sure like to see the insurance request for damages when the hose breaks and no-body is home for a few hours.
*


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have used them as a bidet and they clean great. Most I'm familiar with are built crummy and hard as I tried I couldn't find a good way to install a back flow protector. 

You better believe I'd be useing a sprayer like that before I would ever go back to toilet paper. 

It's a clean thing.........sorry to say you wouldn't understand!


----------

